# Snackage in a package - whats your fave?



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm a big ramen noodle guy myself, love me some Hot Rods, I have an evil sweet tooth (as many of you know from my care packages lol). But I just went to make an old staple a friend bought me a case of cause he knows I love em and I wondered- what do you guys like for pre packed foods? This isn't what Chef lives on this is the stuff I know I should have less of what with high sodium/sugar contents but its that comfort crap alot of of us turn to. A friend of mine refers to it as Fallout food: the stuff you'd eat just to feel human in a SHTF lol.

For me, its the OG Cup O Noodles.

Curious what my lads are snacking on, the cook always has these kinds of thoughts. Just show up for dinner on time and I won't hassle ya .









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm the same as you BPC......love me some Ramen

I like the chicken flavor, with a little butter, pepper, Parmesan cheese, green onions, mushrooms and a little grilled chicken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I'm the same as you BPC......love me some Ramen
> 
> I like the chicken flavor, with a little butter, pepper, Parmesan cheese, green onions, mushrooms and a little grilled chicken
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodness you're breaking new ground haha! For me I like to get the water to a rolling boil and crack an egg in there, let it poach & add a little (very) hot sauce and a little butter.

Ramen is king! Lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Corn dogs & ice cream sammiches. With them I have built a body full of virile hunkiness. The steroids & growth hormone had nothing to do with it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh my goodness I forgot about the legendary Pogo! With extra mustard!

Well played Sir!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Instant ramen is one of my guilty pleasures that I no longer indulge in because it really is that bad for us ... But I have had more than my lifetime's quota from when I was a student.

When it comes to instant ramen, nothing beats Indomie Mee Goreng for flavour. It's a dry toss noodle. The taste and aroma is a signature flavour that is instantly recognisable and dangerously addictive. If you have never tried this, you just have to! Nissin is very ho-hum... Go easy on the spice if you can't handle it. There are packets you add and you can reduce that but use everything else. When I was in school in the UK, this stuff was currency and I could barter with it. Once you've tried it, you'll be hooked.

Another type of ramen worth mentioning is Korean ramen. Korean ramen has the best texture. Somehow they have perfected the formula to get good springy al-dente ramen. And the tastes will also blow your socks off... again it's spicy and it may not be for everyone but give it a try... lots of flavours but samyang is the classic. There are also beef soup ones that are superb.

My true snack addicition are dried mangoes. Good ones come from the Phillipines. They are chewy and tangy with just enough sour and sweet. It's like a natural gummy bear almost... If you find them at your closes Asian supermarket, get them! There is a brand called "7D" that is exported and is just awesome...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow I just learned so much from that one post there's an Asian supermarket in town near where I live, I've got some stuff to look for haha! Thanks for sharing man -

'7D'.... Theyre now on my short list hahaha.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> I'm a big ramen noodle guy myself, love me some Hot Rods, I have an evil sweet tooth (as many of you know from my care packages lol). But I just went to make an old staple a friend bought me a case of cause he knows I love em and I wondered- what do you guys like for pre packed foods? This isn't what Chef lives on this is the stuff I know I should have less of what with high sodium/sugar contents but its that comfort crap alot of of us turn to. A friend of mine refers to it as Fallout food: the stuff you'd eat just to feel human in a SHTF lol.
> For me, its the OG Cup O Noodles.
> Curious what my lads are snacking on, the cook always has these kinds of thoughts. Just show up for dinner on time and I won't hassle ya .
> 
> ...


 I dig ramen but I add a spoonful of yellow mustard, sounds gross af but tastes damn good, give it a try lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

andypandy1 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big ramen noodle guy myself, love me some Hot Rods, I have an evil sweet tooth (as many of you know from my care packages lol). But I just went to make an old staple a friend bought me a case of cause he knows I love em and I wondered- what do you guys like for pre packed foods? This isn't what Chef lives on this is the stuff I know I should have less of what with high sodium/sugar contents but its that comfort crap alot of of us turn to. A friend of mine refers to it as Fallout food: the stuff you'd eat just to feel human in a SHTF lol.
> ...


Sounds bangin will do haha 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hula you are singing to the choir


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Bushpotchef for starting this post FUN


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Thank you Bushpotchef for starting this post FUN


Haha no worries glad you like it just got curious the quick stuff others are into I have a healthy appetite for Fitbowls I'm pretty sure they're by Stouffers but man they're good for microwave. It's stuff like rice and steak, chicken teriyaki and brown rice, but very tasty and not dry or overcooked.

I should add I typically hate anything microwaved lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> what do you guys like for pre packed foods?


For breakfast:














In case you are wondering what these are...






Or...









Might or might not have fried eggs with stuff like the above.

For lunch:






















You can tell I like chicken......

Dinner would be either beef, rice or french fries. Or I make pizza out of whatever is left over.

Oh and you need to get one of these:






I don't use any oil. Only some olive oil (a table spoon) for chips.

Prepackaged foods contain their own oil. That's quite enough.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

andypandy1 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big ramen noodle guy myself, love me some Hot Rods, I have an evil sweet tooth (as many of you know from my care packages lol). But I just went to make an old staple a friend bought me a case of cause he knows I love em and I wondered- what do you guys like for pre packed foods? This isn't what Chef lives on this is the stuff I know I should have less of what with high sodium/sugar contents but its that comfort crap alot of of us turn to. A friend of mine refers to it as Fallout food: the stuff you'd eat just to feel human in a SHTF lol.
> ...


I would def try that as I LOVE mustard, even used to eat it on my sweet yellow corn 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

andypandy1 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big ramen noodle guy myself, love me some Hot Rods, I have an evil sweet tooth (as many of you know from my care packages lol). But I just went to make an old staple a friend bought me a case of cause he knows I love em and I wondered- what do you guys like for pre packed foods? This isn't what Chef lives on this is the stuff I know I should have less of what with high sodium/sugar contents but its that comfort crap alot of of us turn to. A friend of mine refers to it as Fallout food: the stuff you'd eat just to feel human in a SHTF lol.
> ...


I would def try that as I LOVE mustard, even used to eat it on my sweet yellow corn 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the same as you BPC......love me some Ramen
> ...


I like the Lipton noddle soup with eggs cracked in there. Like egg drop soup. Funny thing I don't like real egg drop soup.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*My favorite snack was chips (crisps) dipped in jalapeno flavored Philly cream cheese - that stuff is edible crack.*

*However, I have forgone snackage in favor of the strict Mensa Brain Diet - alfalfa sprouts and mineral water.*

*I don't seem to be any smarter but now I have to run around in the shower to get wet.*


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

avinor said:


> > what do you guys like for pre packed foods?
> 
> 
> For breakfast:
> ...


Welp you won the internet for today my friend LOL cracking snacking

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ForkLess said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > SLING-N-SHOT said:
> ...


Me too man simplicity in snacking is key! Haha 2 minutes in a kettle and a cracked egg? Booyah

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *My favorite snack was chips (crisps) dipped in jalapeno flavored Philly cream cheese - that stuff is edible crack.*
> 
> *However, I have forgone snackage in favor of the strict Mensa Brain Diet - alfalfa sprouts and mineral water.*
> 
> *I don't seem to be any smarter but now I have to run around in the shower to get wet.*


*heads to the store for Philly and chips*

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Also @Alfred E.M. are you serious on that Mensa diet? That's raw

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Also @Alfred E.M. are you serious on that Mensa diet? That's raw
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


*Just kidding Chef. Actually my diet consists of beef jerky and laxatives. *


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Welp you won the internet for today my friend LOL cracking snacking


Taken 10 minutes ago... me breakfast. With baked onions, chilis and chili-sauce.









All done in an air-fryer in 10 minutes without a drop of oil. Air-fryers are best for crispy/crunchy stuff. A microwave will turn things into a dog's dinner.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunch.... crackers and peanut butter.









People go out of home in search of food supplies, get virus and poof. I can live on crackers for a long long time. I think WW2 POWs used to make crackers because the Nazis wouldn't feed them properly. Kept them going until they escaped. Will keep me going too.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We have a 1 year old great nephew, who is like a lot of kids is picky. His Aunt mixed plain yogurt and peanut butterHis Dr said he needs protein, so this is what they tried I wished I could have got it on video. Funny, he smeared it everywhere, but he at last eats it❤


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

After my travels around Asia I'm a big fan of ramen noodles but my favourite snack in a packet has to be









Packaged like this it may be an English thing.

I did once buy a massive bag in a market in Thailand straight out of the wok covered in soya sauce.
Then made myself feel quite sick trying to eat it all in one sitting.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

My snackage weakness is chips, popcorn and other crunchy things. For me how it feels when I eat it is almost more important than taste for snack food. I am not brand loyal and try different brands and recipes regularly. The one item I really crave is this banana drink that came in little boxes that I found in a Korean grocery that has since closed down. I have looked in other Korean stores along with other Asiatic stores, no luck so far. I must also mention the canned coffee, wow there is some amazing canned coffee made in Asia


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

The one item I really crave is this banana drink that came in little boxes that I found in a Korean grocery that has since closed down.

*Interesting, must have been a banana flavored drink bc avocados and bananas don't break down to a juice.*


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> The one item I really crave is this banana drink that came in little boxes that I found in a Korean grocery that has since closed down.
> *Interesting, must have been a banana flavored drink bc avocados and bananas don't break down to a juice.*


I think you might be referring to Korean Banana Milk? How do you milk a poor banana anyway?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

urbanshooter said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > The one item I really crave is this banana drink that came in little boxes that I found in a Korean grocery that has since closed down.
> ...


*I'm not going near that one lol. Never understood almond milk either.*


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *bananas don't break down to a juice.*


Correct. We have Banana *syrup*... never juice.



raventree78 said:


> I have looked in ..... other Asiatic stores, no luck so far.


Dude... *WE* are the original Asians. We invented Chai (tea), Buddhism, Vajra-Muthi (original karate), the number 0 (zero) and wrote the Kamasutra all in one afternoon because we wuz bored. And next day we invented banana syrup. Back then Koreans/Japanese etc were still trying to figure out which hand was right hand and which was left hand. h34r:

Look for Pakistani products for Banana syrup. :drinkup:

https://www.superasia.ca/item-detail/mitchellsbananasyrup-54767

All you need to do is add water and ice and you get instant banana drink.

If not available... make your own (I like her method).






This old geezer has another way to make banana syrup... he ruined it by adding booze at the end but his method seems straightforward.






As for "Coffee"... I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Today's lunch...









Nourishment out of a box... well the egg came out of a chicken... and the patties are chicken too. What came first? Chicken or the egg?

Who cares....






Homemade version...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoyed the video, thanks for sharing. I'm definitely going to purchase some puff pastry and try a couple ideas for my nephew.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Henry the Eighth ordered puff pastries (or patties as we say) every time he had one of his wives executed.

Don't know why I thought of that....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Dinner... I made pizza from barbecued chicken cubes and whatever else I could find in the fridge.









I don't like wasting anything...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Finally eating a proper dinner... rice with meatballs and baked potatoes.

Oh wait... meatballs came out of a box....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And this is me lunch. Crispy chicken (out of a box, of course) and egg.









Now you might be thinking (and I don't blame you)... "what a sad fellow... eating stuff out of a box". And normally you would be correct. It is a little sad.

However, I'm saving my life and the lives of others around me.

For many months now, I have not ordered take-away. Not even a pizza. *No restaurant food, period.*

Eat only what you can cook or get out of a box or a tin.

I believe 90% people get the virus because they can't let go of the habit of eating out or ordering food. So for at least a year, I'll be eating out of tins and boxes. Or having home cooked.

And why an egg? Because I gave myself a muscle/ligament injury. And an egg (along with a big fat multi-vitamin) is the only food that cures it in 3 days to a week. Nothing else works. Well you can have chips with lots of coleslaw.. but then mayo is egg too.

Also, I have a migraine right now and no Asprin based pill will work on an empty stomach. Pain killers only work if you have eaten.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

BTW, here is an Illuminati Conspiracy this guy just noticed:


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

Webers Sausage in red package. This is their "Bold and Hot" sausage.

Leanest sausage I ever bought, but I still strain out 2-tablespoons of grease (per pound) from a screened colander.

I push down on sausage to squeeze out grease. I Do not eat removable grease or fat...

I cook two packages (2-pounds) at once, freezing a pound.

I fry, use frying pan cover to vastly decrease cooking time!

I crumble into smallest crumbs of sausage before leaving pan (crumbling with tip of plastic spatula).

I throw in 12-16 eggs into wiped dry frying pan on high temperature.

I throw in 2 cups of various cheeses, sharp cheddar, Velveeta, pizza type cheeses, etc.

Add spices to taste. Never salt though, as it is already too abundant in the cheese!

I never pre-scramble the eggs, as that takes up too much time.

They get scrambled in pan, as do the cheese chunks.

I add sausage crumbs only after eggs are nearly done, also turning heat down after eggs are no longer liquid.

Great microwaveable snack.

This makes a protein-rich breakfast/snack requiring no insulin injection!

Gary


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone besides me use an air fryer to cook with? Avinor reminded me of what my Mother used to do with leftover mashed potatoes. I’m not 100% sure, but I think she would use a little white flour and salt and pepper and combine it with the potatoes. She would then fry them in a iron skillet


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The absolute worst meal ever that anyone can cook in my opinion is “beef liver and onions” I had to try it once, but I was excused from eating it ever again. It felt like the liver got bigger as I chewed it‍♂ Thank goodness at that time in my life, I would rather go outside and play thank eat


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is one thing that I wish I would have done while my Mother was alive. I wish I would have learned how she cooked my favorite foods. Of course there is no guarantee their recipes will turn out the same but close maybe. Her pie crust was amazing. Of course it’s not easy finding all the ingredients for some of her foods. Actually she never used recipes, just a little bit of this and that. I always said she waited until I wasn’t looking and then she added the secret ingredient


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> Does anyone besides me use an air fryer to cook with?


All the time.



Tag said:


> she would use a little white flour and salt and pepper and combine it with the potatoes. She would then fry them in a iron skillet


Delicious!

BTW, I can't stand liver either... projectile vomiting....

But testicles and brains and kidney? Those are great. (click on CC for English subtitles)






I can't have any of this as long as the virus is hunting us all. :banghead:


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

Tag said,

"Her pie crust was amazing."

Got a great tip for pie crusts:

A family I knew bought bacon to fry out the fat.

They threw away the actual bacon. I'm serious!

No religious reasons for doing so.

I ate the best pie ever and asked the mother why it was SO GOOD!

The scratch-built pie crust was rolled as thin as possible under a roller.

Then warmed bacon fat was thinly brushed on.

Flip, fold, roll thin as possible again.

Brush on warmed bacon fat again.

This was repeated four to five times.

OH....., MY....!

You won't be disappointed,

Gary


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*No such thing as left over potatoes under my roof. Yeah, liver is gross in so many ways. Going thru a lunch line in second grade, I politely refused a boiled spinach helping but a teacher over my shoulder insisted - I promptly ralphed onto the tray. To this 74 year old day, that smell produces a retch reflex.*

*As for testicles, brains, and kidneys? Hmmm, let me think a bit. OK, the short answer is No, and the long answer is Heii No! *


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Rocky Mountain oysters(Hog testicles) are actually delicious. First time i ate them they were deep fried in chunks. They told me they boiled the pee out of them that made me feel better


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> Rocky Mountain oysters(Hog testicles) are actually delicious. First time i ate them they were deep fried in chunks. They told me they boiled the pee out of them that made me feel better


*That's cannibal food Tom, you can have my share. Bon Appetit!*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol, we also ate chicken hearts and gizzards. Some of the old timers would tell that when they butchered a hog, they ate everything but the squeal.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh I forgot, they would fry the skin,also known as cracklings. Oh man now you're talking


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

My brother is a whiz with the air fryer, my aunt suggested making grilled cheese sandwiches in the air fryer the other day, have yet to try it though  Tag I am blessed that my Mom taught me her recipes and I have inherited her recipe box too. I think of her almost every time I cook a meal


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Reading through the thread made me think of something funny I heard years ago from an old timer.

He told me of a family near where he grew up and the were from the Mid East. He told me the Mother's cooking was sooo good that "you had to eat it with one hand" !

When I asked him why he used one hand, he said " so you can J*%K off with the other" !!! :headbang:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol‍♂


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree some of my fondest memories were from around the dinner table. I agree Raventree.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Learned a ton from my mum before I lost her at 15. Lots of great posts fellas keep it up 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Last night's dinner... beans! And flat kababs (beef).









*I like beans.* And if you think they make you fart all over the place, no, they don't. Add plenty of garlic. That stops THAT from happening.

First dinner in a while that did not come out of a box. It was properly cooked from scratch. :wave:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Dinner... yellow lentils with flat kababs (beef). Not out of a box... not sad, not pathetic. A nice hot meal.









BUT... the thin flat breads came out of a box.... it's nice and soft but it came out of a packet.









There is no escaping the food-box/packet/microwave-dinner.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Going to teach nieces and nephews how to make frozen pudding pops. 1 package instant pudding. 2 cups milk. 8 oz thawed cool whip. Place in molds or paper cups, place a stick in the mixture and freeze. Really simple Right In the recipe notes, it says Please remove paper cups or molds before eating‍♂ I got to thinking, maybe that’s not all bad, our one year old could eat paper and all


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beans beans the magical fruit to make you toot‍♂ Those beans look awesome Avinor I will try the garlic.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> Beans beans the magical fruit to make you toot‍♂ Those beans look awesome Avinor I will try the garlic.


Thanks.

Get onions, tomatoes, whatever spices and THIS:









Wait for the onions to brown a little and then add water and beans and wait for the water to dry on low heat.

Garlic will stop tooting totally. The paste makes cooking convenient. Ordinary garlic will work just as well.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hey, what's wrong with some room clearing flatulence? I can almost break windows with mighty blasts from the past. :rofl:** Can't be classy ALL the time.*


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Hey, what's wrong with some room clearing flatulence? I can almost break windows with mighty blasts from the past. :rofl:** Can't be classy ALL the time.*


LOOOOL

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Hey, what's wrong with some room clearing flatulence? *


Say bye bye to Ozone layer....


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Growing boys need Tang. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ham salad sandwich Not sure if they used actual ham when they started making ham salad, but now we use processed boloney (bologna), I know this processed meat can be pork, or beef. They now have a commercial promoting a processed conglomerate of who knows what called Spam‍♂ Most of my friends say there is no way they would eat Spam I asked them if they won't eat Spam, why do they eat baloney One of them thanked me for pointing that out


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fried baloney sandwich


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Ham salad sandwich Not sure if they used actual ham when they started making ham salad, but now we use processed boloney (bologna), I know this processed meat can be pork, or beef. They now have a commercial promoting a processed conglomerate of who knows what called Spam‍ Most of my friends say there is no way they would eat Spam I asked them if they won't eat Spam, why do they eat baloney One of them thanked me for pointing that out


Spam, Luncheon meat, canned ham/pork/chicken, bologna or any other variety of processed meat has always had some place in my regular diet. I'm a very active guy I eat alot of healthy food as well and I have an extraordinarily high metabolism, so I really don't bother myself when it comes to processed foods or snacks. Frankly my body burns calories at such a rapid rate I'm not sure it notices the crap I sneak in between properly cooked meals of good ingredients lol.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Fried baloney sandwich


In Canada we call that Newfoundland Steak LOL

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hot dogs are referred to as Tube Steak here


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Tag said:


> I know this processed meat can be pork, or beef.


Now you've put a thought in my mind.

It's a long long time since I've tried corned beef, used to like it in a sandwich with Branston Pickle. Next time in a shop I'll search some out and see if my memory lives up to the reality.









Lunch today was Salad with









Hate to think what's in them but I do eat a lot of them


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

spewing said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > I know this processed meat can be pork, or beef.
> ...


Ahhh the legendary pickle & corned beef with a pint, good stuff. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Never tried it with a pint.

Now you really have put an idea in my head


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Corned beef and cabbage simmer3d together


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*'Flavor Science' is a HUGH industry in this age of factory food ... tons of books on this. The ingredients list on packaged food is mind blowing.*



*Scientists in white coats can create a steak from cardboard or cat chit that you would swear is the real.deal. We're a long way from Gen. 1:29 *


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *'Flavor Science' is a HUGH industry in this age of factory food ... tons of books on this. The ingredients list on packaged food is mind blowing.*
> 
> *Scientists in white coats can create a steak from cardboard or cat chit that you would swear is the real.deal. We're a long way from Gen. 1:29 *


Yes, I have been shocked by what can be artificially produced. Someone I know explained why our juice at home will never taste like something from a juice bar - it's because they use enhancers...

I have also seen chicken feed producers showing a fan of yellows like a paint chart, apparently for the chicken farmer to select the colour they'd like the yolks produced by their chickens to be... hmmm....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I just found out there is beef tallow in a certain laundry softer


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Picked beets with horse radish. Some people put boiled eggs in the beet juice and refrigerate them. I’m not an egg fan, so you can have mine.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunch...









Just wanted to answer someone who asked "do you have hotdogs where you are? Or is it all kababs?"

Cheese sausage (beef, chicken or turkey... never pork) with chilies and green onions and tomatoes.

The sausage comes out of a box (but of course). They have been done in an air-fryer.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sean Avinor Khan said:


> Lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those air fried dogs look awesome 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We have Brats, hot dogs, and various sausages. I'm not a big fan of hot dogs we get in the store. They put everything in them but the squeal. We are extremely fortunate to have a butcher shop that makes Brats. Mmmmmmm it's like a made to order Brat. If we do have hot dogs, it's from a place called Kansas City Steak Company. They are pricey. but better than the ones in the store, to me anyway. I'm all for putting whatever condiments on your sandwich, but I want a good product to build on. To put it in a different way, it's like going to a pizza shop where they make their own crust as opposed to frozen pre made crust. The pizza shop we go to, the crust is delicious, unlike frozen. Just my thoughts, to each his own


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> We have Brats, hot dogs, and various sausages. I'm not a big fan of hot dogs we get in the store. They put everything in them but the squeal. We are extremely fortunate to have a butcher shop that makes Brats. Mmmmmmm it's like a made to order Brat. If we do have hot dogs, it's from a place called Kansas City Steak Company. They are pricey. but better than the ones in the store, to me anyway. I'm all for putting whatever condiments on your sandwich, but I want a good product to build on. To put it in a different way, it's like going to a pizza shop where they make their own crust as opposed to frozen pre made crust. The pizza shop we go to, the crust is delicious, unlike frozen. Just my thoughts, to each his own


Chef agrees Tag, fine ingredients are key!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks. Anyone can be a chef with an air-fryer. :banana:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Some of my friends get a kick out of me when we have a cookout. I will ask them how they liked their hotdog‍♂ They put relish, onions, ketchup, mustard and sometimes pickles. I tell them that's a coverup for no taste hotdogs. I said the fake hotdog is their for texture only We always include humor in our conversations. If they like it more power to them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One of my favorite things to do is let people from the larger (small cities) towns taste an egg from our friends chickens. Totally better fresh from the farm. This story is so weird I seen it and still have a tough time believing it. We had a family gathering and was talking about different recipes. The subject of fresh eggs came up and here's where it get funny. Several people Around here have laying hens to help offset grocery bills. The phrase "an egg is an egg" Oh LL no‍♂ I go and get a couple fresh eggs, and take a couple eggs from the store. Tah dah it's show and tell time This lady breaks one of each eggs in separate bowls. First of all the size and the rich color of the farm egg is totally different. We fry them both up in BACON fat I told you this is funny, a little weird. This lady would NOT eat the fresh egg‍♂‍♂ Her explanation was she didn't know where the egg come from, like the one in the store.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> One of my favorite things to do is let people from the larger (small cities) towns taste an egg from our friends chickens. Totally better fresh from the farm. This story is so weird I seen it and still have a tough time believing it. We had a family gathering and was talking about different recipes. The subject of fresh eggs came up and here's where it get funny. Several people Around here have laying hens to help offset grocery bills. The phrase "an egg is an egg" Oh LL no‍ I go and get a couple fresh eggs, and take a couple eggs from the store. Tah dah it's show and tell time This lady breaks one of each eggs in separate bowls. First of all the size and the rich color of the farm egg is totally different. We fry them both up in BACON fat I told you this is funny, a little weird. This lady would NOT eat the fresh egg‍‍ Her explanation was she didn't know where the egg come from, like the one in the store.


My eyes are bleeding what a clown lmao

Brutal stupidity but man is that funny.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Joey Chestnut ate 75 Nathan hot dogs and buns in 10 minutes.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep... some of my relatives sent us eggs from their village in the mountains. All farm eggs... brown not white. Smaller in size than regular eggs. And they had much more flavor.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s a texture thing for me, it this is how I can tolerate it. My. Dr said I should eat oatmeal I’m not sure why I do this, maybe nerves, but I go out into the waiting room and I strike up a conversation I tell anyone who cares to listen the Dr wants me to eat oatmeal this little girl says she has to eat oatmeal because it’s good for you. I asked if she likes it and does she put anything on it. She then tells me they eat steel cut oats and LOTS of peanut butter. Next trip to the Adriatic he ask if I like oatmeal, I said you betcha. He asked my favorite way of eating it. I said COOKIES


----------



## daylo72 (Jul 11, 2020)

Absolutely love these things, delicious & nutritious

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Used to eat sardines, not sure why I quit.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Different kind of sausages. They don't have any cheese in them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fried green tomatoes


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Fried green tomatoes


I think there was a movie of that name...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol yes there was, I forgot about that


----------

